# Starting to be concerned!



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hi,

We have been over to France many times and usually arrive at Cite Europe at 1am and stay overnight, do some shopping in the morning and then travel on. After reading reports on this forum regarding Calais and Cite Europe in general my planned arrival on the 20th July with the family in a brand new motorhome does have me a little concerned. We have never had a problem before but the last trip was 2011.

I dont have a problem driving for another 30min once we get off the tunnel but really no more as we would have already been travelling for best part of 5 hours after a days work!

Any recommendations for Aire in an 8m van or stay at Cite Europe with the big maglite in hand  

We will be fully alarmed but don't want the hassle with a 2 and 5 year old with us.

Spence


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have stayed there many times, I have seen undesirables turn up at 9.00 in morning bit never at night.

I certainly wouldn't leave my camper there unguarded in the day, but never yet had probs in the night same sought of time as you travelling.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Going south and west Wissant, going north and east Gravelines both in less than 30mins Wissant free, Gravelines 5??? euto

Dick


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I also agree with Glandwr about Gravelines, I have stayed there on way back and very peaceful!

Enjoy!


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Was in Cité d'Europe overnight twice last month. Apart from an intermittent generator until 10 at night there were no issues at all.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

spence said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have been over to France many times and usually arrive at Cite Europe at 1am and stay overnight, do some shopping in the morning and then travel on. After reading reports on this forum regarding Calais and Cite Europe in general my planned arrival on the 20th July with the family in a brand new motorhome does have me a little concerned. We have never had a problem before but the last trip was 2011.
> 
> ...


Hi Spence

Can i ask for a link to the particular threads/reports that are putting you off please.

Thanks


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

lgbzone said:


> spence said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


You beat me to it, I was going to ask that.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

was there friday night and a tag axle autotrail with a car on an frame turned up and parked no problems, never saw anyone suspicious and would park there again especially coming of the tunnel

joe

Ps forgot to lock the hab door that night


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sideways86 said:


> I have stayed there many times, I have seen undesirables turn up at 9.00 in morning bit never at night.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't leave my camper there unguarded in the day, but never yet had probs in the night same sought of time as you travelling.


I will repeat I only witnessed these undesirables during daylight hours and apparently they work in two's one to follow you and yours into the shops and one doing the deed in the car park

The above statement came from this forum.

The place I park which I guess is the same for all of us is Right Opposite Police Station

I will have no reservation in staying there at night again.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Would always use Cite Europe for first night, going out and last night coming back.
We have never had nor seen any trouble, unlike at the Aire at Calais.
Will be at Cite Europe, Thursday night / Friday morning.
Gerry


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We have used both wissant and Gravelines this year
absolutely fine
kev


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

somebody on here was robbed when stopping at Cite Europe, but I think this was when they went shopping and left the 'van unattended, not overnight as far as I remember. Will try to find it.....


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

here it is

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-125492-0-days0-orderasc-cite.html


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

*Cite Europe*

We have stayed here over 20 times in the last few years most recently 2 weeks ago. Never had a problem. We find it well lit with regular security patrols. However last time we were there a woman from a car decided to have a wee right next to the van if front of us in the middle of the afternoon ! This was shortly followed by a fellow Brit in a camper van banging on our side window when we both were sitting in the front of the van and then opening the van door and attempting to step in. He wanted to know if it was OK to park. When I remonstrated with him he said he was new to motorhoming so didn't know how to behave.

We would also recommend the ACSI campsite at Licques about 25kms away which has fast free wifi.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Aire at Wissant short walk to village and a run round on a great beach for the kids. Don't park in the bus parking spot


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Cite Europe*



PeterandLinda said:


> We have stayed here over 20 times in the last few years most recently 2 weeks ago. Never had a problem. We find it well lit with regular security patrols. However last time we were there a woman from a car decided to have a wee right next to the van if front of us in the middle of the afternoon ! This was shortly followed by a fellow Brit in a camper van banging on our side window when we both were sitting in the front of the van and then opening the van door and attempting to step in. He wanted to know if it was OK to park. When I remonstrated with him he said he was new to motorhoming so didn't know how to behave.
> 
> We would also recommend the ACSI campsite at Licques about 25kms away which has fast free wifi.


The wife hadn't left a red light :idea: on by any chance?  :?  :wink:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

GerryD said:


> Would always use Cite Europe for first night, going out and last night coming back.
> We have never had nor seen any trouble, unlike at the Aire at Calais.
> Will be at Cite Europe, Thursday night / Friday morning.
> Gerry


This quite interesting as we have never had any trouble at the calias aire other than some brits with gennies and taking up all the spaces.

There is a free aire at Oye plage which will take your van. Very quite apart from the retuarant. Its near to sand dunes but there isnt anything for kiddies to do other than play on the dunes.

Gravvelines is 6euro and 2euro for water but the bourne is 5 mins away at the police station. THe aire by the river at gravellines is petitie port philipe but theres also another aire at Grande fort philippe

Phill


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I would stay at

Wissant, Le Touquet or Grande fort Phillipe.

Maibe even Calais

Not cité de l'europe


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Use Wissant if you don't fancy Carrefour, we use both, Wissant is better for the dog.


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Have stayed at Cite Europe on several occasions and touch wood have never had a problem. Gravelines is a very pleasant area to stay and didnt seem to be as busy the last time we stayed two weeks ago perhaps as a result of having to pay.


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Ye gods - Robbed if unattended , people peeing on the floor , gennies running , idiots stepping into vans , borne 5 minutes away. Just pay for a site :idea:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Agree Gravelines, room for about 20 vans now and can confirm 6 euros payable by card only. its 17 miles away

Le Touquet was 9 euros a nighti n 2011 another one is Le Crotoy 5 euros a night in 2011 but both are about 50 miles south.

If you are heading in the St Omer direction there is a good one at Arques next to the Municiple 3 euros a night. 32 miles away
peedee


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi had a text from a mate of mine last week, he tells me that they spent a few hours at Cite Europe before heading south. He stayed in his Motorhome while his wife and daughter went in shopping. He saw three police frog marching some youths in to a police van. 

I bet they were up to no good.

Dill


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Another vote for Wissant - beach for dogs/ kids, boulangerie and restaurants. Good little market too! It's our regular first and last night stop.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

The thread that started my concern was:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-132316-calais.html

I have no problem paying to stay at a site but arriving at 1am may be an issue where as Cite Europe has a lot of space. The Tunnel and car park should be very busy as its the first weekend of the School summer holidays!

Spence


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*robbed*



dolcefarniente said:


> Ye gods - Robbed if unattended , people peeing on the floor , gennies running , idiots stepping into vans , borne 5 minutes away. Just pay for a site :idea:


Because they have limited opening hours and robberies are carried out on sites too.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

stay anywhere

A dog from hell has it's advantage

No one will bother us

We just need to make sure HE won't bother anyone

Aldra


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

Never having been to Cite Europe, what is the attraction of going there, versus staying at a site/aire nearby?

On our first trip recently, we spent our last night at Escalles - only 8 miles from the tunnel (as recommended on here). 

Not a wind-up - just curious...


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

It is in the Carrefour car park on the other side of Kent Bvd, next door to the main Police Station and 2 mins from the entrance/exit to the Chunnel. It is also reasonably large and is never crowded so no parking into a tight space issues.
So if you were going to annoy campers it is not the best place to start.
No rushing at the last minute or worries about traffic when returning home. 
You can load up with goodies which you can either only buy or which taste better when bought in France (orangina for us for some reason being one) for your holiday and likewise goodies to take back across the Chunnel. Carrefour has the best major food stores in France imho, unless anyone else knows better.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Camping Municipal Amboise hit by thieves last week*

I haven't read all through this thread but during our recent informal meet at Amboise, the Camping Municipal (and a neighbouring one) were hit by thieves Friday night last week. Ten vans/tents were broken into by levering a window left on the first latch, not completely closed.

A tent was ripped with a knife and a very nice young S Korean family were robbed of valuables. Seems like money was the main objective as technologies were left. The gendarmes were reluctant to state who they thought was responsible, but adding 2 and 2 together may have been a gang of organised opportunists doing some "affirmative shopping" as we call it in the southern hemisphere.

It's Russian roulette.. you're out there, your number might come up.

Moral of the story... take precautions and keep your money under your pillow at night.


----------

